# Ford Sinking To an Even Lower Low



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

The Ford story never ceases to amaze me. I think at this point the number of vehicles that they have recalled must almost equal the number sold.

Recalled their SUVs
Recalled almost their entire line of pickups
Recalled a bunch of other vehicles last month
Today they recalled even the cop cars!! http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2007-03-07-ford-cruisers_N.htm?csp=34

Is there any car they sell not a complete piece of unadulterated dog turd?

Not only that, last month they posted yet another record sales slide and even their venerable mustang (a noisy horse carriage if you ask me) is doing poorly.

Ford, I am sorry but die already. And as you are dieing a well-deserved death please sell Jaguar and Aston Martin to worthy businesses ok?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Recalls = dog turds? Huh...I thought recall = noticing a defect and acting to remedy it before it compromises the buyers. 

Shrug. I recall my e46 had a recall too.


----------



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

blueguydotcom said:


> Recalls = dog turds? Huh...I thought recall = noticing a defect and acting to remedy it before it compromises the buyers.
> 
> Shrug. I recall my e46 had a recall too.


Nope, recalls are not necesarily dog turds, sorry. But in the case of Ford they are and announcing recalls THIS OFTEN just confirms your suspicion that those mega personnel cuts were almost all quality assurance teams. Besides, Ford stopped producing good cars a long long long time ago.


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes and unfortunately they are dragging Mazda down with them. I am on my 5th Mazda and it may be my last because the service at the Ford dealership sucks so bad: over inflating a front tire to 64 psi, overfilling the oil, leaving 4 bolts off the plastic skid plate under the engine, etc., etc.


----------



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

Chris D said:


> Yes and unfortunately they are dragging Mazda down with them. I am on my 5th Mazda and it may be my last because the service at the Ford dealership sucks so bad: over inflating a front tire to 64 psi, overfilling the oil, leaving 4 bolts off the plastic skid plate under the engine, etc., etc.


Jesus! Sounds like Ford engineering for sure.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Aston Martin *is* for sale.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Chris D said:


> over inflating a front tire to 64 psi,


2 tires 32psi each or 1 tire at 64psi. Mathmatically it all works out.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

One of the Big Three companies out here in Detroit has been giving people bumper stickers that say: "Out of a Job Yet? Keep Buying Foreign!!!"

Funny thing is, the stickers, themselves, are unattractive and are always stuck on ackwardly and crooked by whoever is sticking them onto the rears of cars.

Perhaps we should have some made up that state: "Car Broken Down Again? Start Buying Foreign!" HAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

SteveinBelAir said:


> Aston Martin *is* for sale.


Not any more, the bids are in, they are going to announce the new owner, and speculations is that it's gonna be the guy who started Prodrive, tuners of Subbies and AstonMartins.


----------



## Threeserious (Jun 15, 2006)

FORD has not even come close to recalling as many cars as TOYOTA. I do love the reliability of all my BMW's that I have owned. No car I have owned has ever compared. But if it wasn't for FORD I wouldn't have my new Mustang!!

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2006/10/toyota_quality.html

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2006/07/toyota_recalls.html

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007/01/toyota_ball_joints.html


----------



## inventory0297 (Mar 10, 2007)

> just die already


Well without major labor concessions and overall restructuring, both Ford and GM will not last another 15 years. Their financial liabilities are truly frightening.

As an American it makes me a little sad that Dearborn is no longer the nexus of the automotive world, but global competition is what it is.

"We'll sell you your first Chevy and your last Cadillac" hasn't applied in nearly 30 years, the worse for us here.

I cannot think of a single domestic car except the Ford GT which is even very interesting (even at that price point there are better choices IMO).

-Greg (who hasn't bought a domestic car in........ever.)


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

BumBMW said:


> Nope, recalls are not necesarily dog turds, sorry. But in the case of Ford they are and announcing recalls THIS OFTEN just confirms your suspicion that those mega personnel cuts were almost all quality assurance teams. Besides, Ford stopped producing good cars a long long long time ago.


Recalls almost NEVER have anything to do with the direct manufacturer! Typically the recall is due to a screwup by a supplier. There are numerous things, but generally they are related to safety items. If you actually take the time to look at what the recalls are, usually there is nothing a manufacturer can do to prevent that part from getting on the car. Ford makes very little parts for their cars. All manufacturers(well, besides exotics like Ferrari) are buying more and more parts and making less in house. The quality is in the hands of the supplier, and NO OEM can control that very well.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Motown328 said:


> One of the Big Three companies out here in Detroit has been giving people bumper stickers that say: "Out of a Job Yet? Keep Buying Foreign!!!"
> 
> Funny thing is, the stickers, themselves, are unattractive and are always stuck on ackwardly and crooked by whoever is sticking them onto the rears of cars.
> 
> Perhaps we should have some made up that state: "Car Broken Down Again? Start Buying Foreign!" HAAAAAAAAAA!


I think we should! My buddy has a Mitsubishi Raider and got a bunch of crap from a few guys about "putting them out of a job..." The funny thing is, the guys worked for an interior supplier that makes the interior for that truck that is built in the Warren Truck Plant!!!!! Yeah...Warren, as in Warren, MI...Chrysler Truck plant. Some of the Union labor folks around here are completely brainwashed and very ignorant.


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

SteveinBelAir said:


> Aston Martin *is* for sale.


Aston Martin has been sold.

It is once again in British hands!

:banana:

Aston Martin sold to UK-led group











The new buyers are looking to polish Aston Martin's performance

*Luxury car firm Aston Martin is heading back to British hands after being sold to a UK-led group for ***163;470m ($908m).* 
The consortium buying the marque from Ford is led by Dave Richards, head of UK performance car firm Prodrive, and supported by Kuwaiti investors. 
The sale of the firm behind James Bond's favourite car comes as Ford tackles its own financial woes, though the group is holding onto a ***163;40m stake. 
Ford bought 75***37; of Aston Martin's shares in 1987, buying the rest later. 








*This next stage in the company's history promises to be the most exciting yet*









Ulrich Bez
Aston Martin chief executive











*In pictures: Car firm's history* 

Mr Richards, who is making his investment in a personal capacity, is a former accountant who became a professional rally driver, and has been described as the "Richard Branson of motorsport". "This is an incredible opportunity - Aston Martin is one of the world's most iconic brands," he said.


----------



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

inventory0297 said:


> Well without major labor concessions and overall restructuring, both Ford and GM will not last another 15 years. Their financial liabilities are truly frightening.
> 
> As an American it makes me a little sad that Dearborn is no longer the nexus of the automotive world, but global competition is what it is.
> 
> ...


The ONLY AMERICAN CAR that is not garbage is the Z06. The rest should be recycled and the materials used to make decent cars.

Aston Martin execs are very happy to be out of american hands. They believe this will be a good turnaround and Astons are finally going to become what they were meant to be.


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

BumBMW said:


> The Ford story never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Ford, I am sorry but die already. And as you are dieing a well-deserved death* please sell* Jaguar and *Aston Martin to worthy businesses ok*?


Done...:rofl: :thumbup:

http://users1.wsj.com/lmda/do/check...833533989.html?mod=rss_whats_news_us_business

Oops, old news, just noticed the above posts. :flush:


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

BumBMW said:


> The ONLY AMERICAN CAR that is not garbage is the Z06. The rest should be recycled and the materials used to make decent cars.


True, but... the interior of that car is so terrible. If a Honda Fit can have such a nice interior as an econo-box, what is the problem with the Corvette? It just reminds me that the car is a cost compromise when I open it up.


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

Threeserious said:


> FORD has not even come close to recalling as many cars as TOYOTA.


+1. Ford and/or GM suffer recalls, and idiots all over the net celebrate and call for their death, but the same thing happens to toyota then the excuses start flowing. 

I say if Ford dies, please take toyota with you.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

LoveTAH said:


> +1. Ford and/or GM suffer recalls, and idiots all over the net celebrate and call for their death, but the same thing happens to toyota then the excuses start flowing.
> 
> I say if Ford dies, please take toyota with you.


Well let me make an excuse.  Cracks in the wheel causing crashes. That's a pretty serious problem.

I've read the reports on some of the Toyota recalls, and many of them are pretty innocuous, and many of them are quite rare. I remember reading about one about the accelerator not working properly causing loss of power, when close to idle speed. It happened to less than 20 cars world wide in shopping mall parking lots. Toyota deemed it necessary for an entire recall to fix. Now that's quality control for you.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Feb 8, 2007)

People who defend Toyota are so funny.

The part I don't find funny is that they are everywhere.


----------

